# Another BFN for me!



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi girls

 has reared her ugly head on day 7 of my 2ww following our FET, exactly the same thing happened on our fresh cycle in June. I was also spotting from day 2 surely it cant all be over on day 2?

My question is can your clinic do anything to help you at least make it to test day ie change your meds or put you on a short protocol on your next cycle?

Any feedback would be great!

Love and 

Gill xx

[fly] I wont ever give up!!! [/fly]


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Gill

I am really sorry to hear about your BFN.  I am not an expert but it would be worth asking your clinic about extra progesterone support during your 2ww. It's probably also worth asking them to review all aspects of your protocol.  Perhaps you might want to get other tests done to check if you have any immune issues etc.  The Investigations and Immunology board (part of Starting out and Diagnosis) has posts showing lists of tests which your GP and/or clinic could do for you.

  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Gill, just want to echo what Ellie has said and to send you lots of big     

pam xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Gill,

I'm so sorry to hear about the negative. So frustrating and heartbreaking.

What helped for me with progesterone in the injectable form (called Gestone). at least with this I made it to the testing day without AF. My cycle still didn't work but at least one of the bases was covered.

On all my earlier attempts I started bleeding on the same day although I was using progesterone pessaries.

Hope this helps!!

With warmest regards,


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Gill

So sorry hunny  

My AF came night before test day hunny, my heart is with you xxx

Not sure about the meds hun, ask loads of questions at your follow up appt  

Thinking of You 

xxx c xxx


----------

